# Please Suggest Some House Names



## rosemolr (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to know some names for the college House names..I hope in your college you people have Some College houses..So please Suggest some .Actually in our college we are in a bit confusion to select the names for our college house name..so if you can suggest some names to our college i will be thankful to you guys..So please Suggest Some Names.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a tech forum not a chai tapri discussion center.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol @ hell_storm.. But seriously, post such queries in chit chat section. Try the usual, Shivaji, Raman, Tagore, Ashoka
Mars, Venus, Jupiter, Pluto
Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta
You can even go for Proton, electron, neutron or deuteron or Photon.


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 1, 2009)

well my mistake..admin please close the thread


----------



## a_to_z123 (Oct 3, 2009)

LoL @Techalomaniac...   Cooool names BTW


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

^Thanks for spelling my name right.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

actually OP should not be blamed here....

"QnA This is the place to share what you know, and learn what you don’t. If you have questions that do not qualify as either Hardware or Software questions, post them here..."

This is what the Sub-forum description says.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

^Hmmm... Anyway, I gave him my two cents, unlike all else.  So, I'm on the safe side.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 7, 2009)

i suggest you Bhoot house it is scariest name for your house i thimk you like it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaibhavtek Ashoktek Shivatek Ramantek


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

+1 for Vaibhavtek!


----------

